# Need help learning Fusion guitar playing?



## Alimination (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this is an extremely broad question because of how music Fusion has changed over the years. So to break it down a bit, I want to learn a bit more in the style of Greg Howe or Guthrie Govan. 



So in a nut shell, I want to say, what makes Fusion sound the way it does? I've heard such things as the use of whole tones scales, or frequent uses of accidental notes? Are their any chords they like to use commonly? phrasing? (both rhythm and lead)
I know it's very rhythmic from it's jazz roots and all.

How can I apply these to song writing as well?

Again, I know this is a very very tough and broad question, but everytime I try to attempt to go at it, it ends up sounding like "regular" guitar shred you know? So any information would be grand. Thank you


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think that whole tone scales are really going to give you that sound - there's a bit in that video from about 2:05-2:08 and again from 2:15-2:16, but does that really contribute to the overall texture? Most of it is in the progression. Use seventh chords and higher extensions, try applying chromaticism where appropriate, and train yourself to play around chord tones.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 24, 2011)

What makes Howe's playing stand out in the above, to me is all in the phrasing. A lot of the faster runs are pretty much texture, padding if you will between the important bits. I have always been of the mentality the faster you are playing, the less the actual notes will matter, as they go by before folks get a grasp on them.


----------



## Overtone (Aug 24, 2011)

The jazz harmony/improv stuff is something you have to understand first, and then you start applying it towards phrasing. So for example first you can analyze the chord progression and think about each chord and the notes you can play over it. Then start thinking about the chord changes and how you connect your lines. I find that part to be the real challenge and where i need the most work. Its one thing to play the right scale oer each chord with a convenient break between each one and another to make it seamless. Then you have guys like garsed where it barely even feels like theyre switching anything at all, but they are. A good exercise for this element is to take a two chord loop and do some slow melodies where you find different ways of outlining the change. Often there will be just one or two notes that actually change from chord to chord, so its always cool to find lines that emphasize them. Go slow and try to feel it. It takes years of serious play to have the fluidity of those guys, but if you are dedicated and focus on hearing the music instead of making your hands play it, you will start to have enough skill to have fun with it and have your own style. Also, most of these guys have great teaching material around, both paid and free.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 24, 2011)

Great advice Overtone, a very important part to making changes seemless is getting where you want to be, as close as possible before you get there. If you can get the previous chord to lead off a semitone from the next one, you are probably going to sound a lot seemless than the guy who suddenly jumps a 5th or 6th. That at least works well for faster runs around changes anyway.


----------

